# How to follow a new BMW from order to shipping to delivery



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

VIZSLA said:


> Danke.
> I'm sure it will show up some day without warning or reason


Without warning or reason from our perspective, but it will make perfect sense to the Germans where everything happens in an orderly fashion. LOL


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

milepig said:


> How long should it take for a car to show up on the tracking sites. I dropped the car at AMS a week ago and it isn't yet showing up anywhere. I assume it's still sitting in the parking lot waiting to be trucked to either Bremerhaven or Zeebrugge??





wmo168 said:


> email the drop off point at AMS and they will tell you when the car is shipped and what boat it is booked on.


OK, does anybody have any other ideas about how to figure out where my car might be??

Dropped off at AMS on 4/20 and it hasn't been heard from since.
BWM phone line says "in transit" and to contact my center.
My center, who's otherwise been wonderful, says "my printout just says "in transit" that's all I know, it will probably just show up in New Jersey in a few days. I'll start to worry in another 10 days or so.
MYBMW site isn't helpful since for some reason when I linked my financing I lost the "track my BWM information" and I can't figure out how to get it back. But the last time I was able to see it that also just said "in transit."
AMS hasn't responded to my query.
WW tracking site responds "selection not found"
Harms site also can't find it.

I know I'm obsessing, but I'm missing out on all the fun of knowing what ship its on, where the ship is, etc!!


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

My CA was able to tell me which ship my F10 was on last year. It never showed up on the W&W manifest for that ship, but it was there. I hd a great time following it from pick up at Bremmerhaven, through the Panama Canal and all the way to my garage.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

milepig said:


> Without warning or reason from our perspective, but it will make perfect sense to the Germans where everything happens in an orderly fashion. LOL


But of course.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there a site that shows estimated time of DEPARTURE from port? I can easily find the date but not the estimated time. My ship is currently in Bremerhave which has a great web cam, and I thought it would be fun to watch it leave port if it was at a reasonable time of day, but I can't find ETD's, only ETAs.


----------

